# Puppy tracking



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

Joe learning to track - YouTube


Video from Joe's track today. He had a little bit of confusion on leg 5 with the cross-track.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Nice

that tail of his wags harder when he finds the food! :rofl:


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

Thanks Michelle, and yes his tail is a bit dangerous at times.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Looks like Joe will be a pro at tracking! Very slow, methodical style. What were you using for bait? And was the reward the same as what was on the track? The video ended too soon! I was wondering how you cued him that that was the end of the track? Did he still want to keep his nose down after the end?


----------



## BritneyP (Oct 26, 2006)

Joe looks awesome, Art! 

On a side note, we just purchased a dog from Daniela/Peter for a client and couldn't have dealt with nicer people!!


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

What you didn't say is that you didn't feed him for 3 days! LOL!!!!!! Only kidding. SUPER JOB!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

Jane: I use Royal Canin both on the track and as the reward. 

Britney: Thanks. And yes, Daniela and Peter are super nice and have very nice dogs to offer.

Cindy: No need to skip meals with him LOL.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

He looks good Art!!! Nice tracking behavior, that's for sure.


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

Thanks Lynn. I am pleased with his progress so far.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

That's pretty amazing seeing that you have only been tracking him a few weeks!


----------



## Vandal (Dec 22, 2000)

Ok Art, you win. I watched the first leg, he looks good. lol.


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

Thanks Carolina. I have only had him three weeks so I think he is moving along nicely.

LOL Anne.


----------

